# World Championship TV Schedule



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This is posted in a dozen threads, but here it is again, so everyone is sure to have it:

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/02-mwc-tv_schedule.html


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

On a related note Team Canada plays Spain at 11:30 Pacific Time for canuck fans out there. I wish we had Nash, Magloire and Fox but what are you gonna do, I still hope they do well.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Here's the schedule for the Canadian viewers.
The games will be televised on Sportsnet.

http://www2.sportsnet.ca/tvschedule/sked_pages/tv_sked_id_27.shtml


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*tv schedule*

http://www.nba.com/wbc/tv_schedule.html


----------

